# [SOLVED] How to set Comodo to allow File &amp; Print Sharing



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

I've Googled without a relevant result. I've searched the Comodo forum at great length and in detail. I've read the Comodo guide (all 300+ pages of it). I cannot find a description, in lanugaue that I can understand, of how to enable file & print sharing through Comodo's Firewall, with their free Internet Securiy product, version 5.5.

It see, judging by the Comodo forum, that many other people have the same problem, but I don't see a resolution.

Does anybody here know how it is done?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to set Comodo to allow File & Print Sharing*

" I had to put a rule in to allow traffic across my local network for specific ports 137,138,139 and 445."

from here
How to enable file and printer sharing [resolved]


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: How to set Comodo to allow File & Print Sharing*



Wand3r3r said:


> " I had to put a rule in to allow traffic across my local network for specific ports 137,138,139 and 445."
> 
> from here
> How to enable file and printer sharing [resolved]


"I cannot find a description, in lanugaue that I can understand, of how to enable file & print sharing through Comodo's Firewall,"


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: How to set Comodo to allow File & Print Sharing*

I forgot to add a quote from the Comodo forum article; it says:

"I pity those with no tech knowledge trying to figure that out...! ". 

Exactly.

There is no information in the article on how this was done.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to set Comodo to allow File & Print Sharing*

I don't work with Comodo but the principles are universal for all firewalls

you create a rule
in the rule you allow those listed ports
you associate the rule with your lan subnet

perhaps this will help
How To - Understanding & Creating Network Control Rules properly


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: How to set Comodo to allow File & Print Sharing*



Wand3r3r said:


> I don't work with Comodo but the principles are universal for all firewalls
> 
> you create a rule
> in the rule you allow those listed ports
> ...


Indeed it did help, so thank you.

After some 12 hours of reading, writing, choosing, trying, booting, loosing (do I use MAC address in preference to Hostname? What if MAC address is different for wired and wireless connection, do I use IP or TCP or UDP ... and so on) I am now quietly confident of having no idea whether or not my security is compromised.

And to think this could be done in 3 to 5 interactions, in about 15 seconds, with Windows (non)-Firewall.

And the best joke? It made not one jot of difference; I still cannot do file or printer sharing.

But let's close this post as solved, here.


----------

